

Following Frat Party, Twitter’s Dorsey Vows to Make Diversity a Company Goal - ihuman
http://recode.net/2015/07/27/following-frat-party-twitters-jack-dorsey-vows-to-make-diversity-a-company-goal/

======
ihuman
Note: I had to remove Jack Dorsey's first name in order to make the title fit
the 80-character limit (it was 81 characters).

------
angersock
Little bit of a war on fun.

